# The basic training video



## alexpb (13 Aug 2005)

Is there anywhere on the net that i can get the whole video?

When i watched it a few days ago in the recruiting office it made me want to join the CF even more. 
I was hoping it would be on the CD they gave me with my forms, but it's not.

Does anyone know where i could get the video off the net somewhere? I would really like to have a copy of it and also to show my brother.

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## scm77 (13 Aug 2005)

Here's a BMQ video I posted it in another thread.  Download this and see if it's the one you wanted.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=03T4KKYJ

Click on that link, wait for the timer to expire (upper right corner) and then click on "click here to download".


----------



## alexpb (13 Aug 2005)

Thanks, i will give it a try.


Alex


----------



## patrick666 (13 Aug 2005)

If it has a girl getting crap for having 2 lint brushes then I think it's the same one that they show you at the CFRC. We'll see, I have it downloading now as well...

Cheers


----------



## alexpb (13 Aug 2005)

Thanks, this is the same video i watched.

Am i the only one who thinks this video is great? It makes me want to join so much more then i did before!

I just hope i have what it takes, dammit!


----------



## Pieman (14 Aug 2005)

The recruiting center has a few CD-Roms with videos and other information, specific to some trades. I found them to be a great to look through. You might want to check them out, so next time you are at the recruiting center ask for them.


----------



## russianboy (16 Aug 2005)

Hello guys. Somehow the link with the video is dead. Are you sure the URL still exists?


----------



## scm77 (16 Aug 2005)

russianboy check your PM box.

I'll reupload the video tomorrow so everyone else can see it.


----------



## new recruit (17 Aug 2005)

Hi,
I was sworn in yesterday, but we weren't shown a video. What did I miss out on? 
Nicole.


----------



## russianboy (17 Aug 2005)

Scm77 thank you for e-mailing me this video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I watcheed it and i remember when i was in a camp when i was 15 we had basically the same training altough it was more demanding, more strict and the rifles we used were AK-47's. But we didn't get to swim in a pool we could only swim in the river down the road which was as dirty as the dirt itself. Well i think this training will help me do good in Candian Army!


----------



## scm77 (17 Aug 2005)

The first link went dead so I put it up again on a different site.

http://rapidshare.de/files/4082424/BMQ_Video.wmv.html

Click on that link, scroll to the bottom, click on "free" scroll to the bottom again, wait for the timer to expire and then click to download.


----------



## dan-o-mac (19 Aug 2005)

awesome! I was looking for this exact video too ... it's funny because when I was at the CFRC today, the recruiter assured me that this video was on their recruiting.forces website but sadly, I couldn't find it  ???

thanks again scm77, kudos!

Dan


----------



## SoF (21 Aug 2005)

Great video; can't wait till bmq next summer, hope it's as good in Borden.


----------



## Lare (26 Aug 2005)

Anyone able to send it to me via Email or re-upload it? 

I had the file downloading, and went on about my websurfing, when in the midle of an email, the box that copys it from where-ever-the-hell it gets saved to temporarly to the directory you indicated when downloading it popped up. And apprently if you so much as breathe on the keyboard it cancels the download, deleteing the file, with no warnings whatsoever.

So i attempt to run a search on my PC for it, no luck. Head back to the site linked and begin to redownload it... however they only let you download one item per IP... 

I hate that copying box  :rage:


----------



## scm77 (26 Aug 2005)

Lare, there should be a link to download it in your email inbox in about a half hour.  I'll also PM you the link just in case it doesn't get to your email inbox for some reason.


----------



## Lare (26 Aug 2005)

Thank you, sir! 

Downloading now... must.. remember... not to type...  :'(


----------



## Fry (28 Aug 2005)

it's a decent video


----------



## belka (28 Aug 2005)

Its a pretty old video, but the general idea is the same. Sure brings back memories. 

BTW, make sure you view this video BEFORE you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

Yep. I find it strange though that many of the recruits there are doing wide pushups, like real wide...


----------



## Wolfe (29 Aug 2005)

Nice video, i like it, sure gives an idea. THX LAD.


Wolf


----------



## hoote (31 Aug 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get the BOTC video?  I saw it at the recruiting center before my DEO interview and it was different than the one I downloaded from the link provided.  The one that was listed is for NCM's I believe.


----------



## SierraAir (31 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Yep. I find it strange though that many of the recruits there are doing wide pushups, like real wide...



I found it strange people were doing push-ups by themselves....


----------



## Bo (31 Aug 2005)

Man, I just saw it  . I'm gonna get my ass handed to me during those inspections......dust under the bed??? lol  10 days to go!!!


----------



## D-n-A (31 Aug 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> Man, I just saw it   . I'm gonna get my *** handed to me during those inspections......dust under the bed??? lol   10 days to go!!!



Wait till you see them go through your closet, one shirt out of place, an your be seeing all your shirts fly across your room; change parades are always fun too  ;D.


----------



## Fry (31 Aug 2005)

is there an inspection every morning? or just select mornings?


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2005)

Every Morning!

Stand By Your Bed!


----------



## Fry (31 Aug 2005)

wow, didn't think it was every morning. I hope it's not real dusty, like overnight dusty, cause after spending a night cleaning dust, it would suck if it all came back overnight, lol... for some reason that' s what I think will happen though... Guess I'll have to pack a few extra swiffer mitts


----------



## SierraAir (31 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> wow, didn't think it was every morning. I hope it's not real dusty, like overnight dusty, cause after spending a night cleaning dust, it would suck if it all came back overnight, lol... for some reason that' s what I think will happen though... Guess I'll have to pack a few extra swiffer mitts



Don't worry.... You could stay up all night cleaning and the staff is still going to find something.... All you can do is clean the best you can, and keep all your stuff in order.


----------



## Fry (31 Aug 2005)

So, inspections are every morning, but do they count every morning? Let me use a better choice of words. Does an officer inspect every morning? I know in cadets we had inspections every morning, but an officer would inspect every 4-5 days or something like that.


----------



## D-n-A (31 Aug 2005)

Tip, do all your major cleaning at night, in the morning just do a quick dusting an your good to go.

Your MCpls an Sgts will do most of the inspections, every now an than the course officer and/or WO will be doing inspections. During my basic, we also had the STC OC, a Major come an inspect our shacks with the MWO. 


The first few inspections, you guys will probably fail untill you all get used to it an work as a team, don't worry its normal. But if you all keep failing(especially near the end) your be in sh*t an loose a lot of your free time.


----------



## Ninja9186 (31 Aug 2005)

Does anybody know where I can get any other videos like the trade videos that you can watch at the Recruiting Center.


----------



## D-n-A (31 Aug 2005)

www.jointheforces.com  pick a trade, an you can watch the video. Although some of them are pretty old.


----------



## watson (1 Sep 2005)

Yea they are old. A couple of them that I watched the soldiers didn't even have cadpat yet. You can also watch them on the dnd site.


----------



## belka (1 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Every Morning!
> 
> Stand By Your Bed!



We never had them every morning, it was 3 inspections per week, with one day of morning PT, and another day off. Guess it depends who your staff are and how well the platoon is working together.


----------



## honestyrules (4 Sep 2005)

The one I've downloaded from this thread has been made in 2001-2002, cause I recognise the Sgt inspecting the poor lads... I know that he's back with his unit now. Anyway, He was quite an impressive ( and a bit intimidating) fellow.

It was nice to watch that clip, remembering me a lot of details...


Reference the dust and all that good stuff, I swear the god They did something to the ventilation system in that place.... I'm telling you. I lived in both the green sector and the blue sector.
In the blue (BOTC), the air is quite decent and there is not of dust flying around (I mean, nothing special). Now ,in the same building (green), even though you're washing up the floor at 2300Hrs ,you'll still find dust bunnies under the beds, even though everybody else around DID clean their own spot...

That's my little conspiracy theory.... (no air filters in the ducts in the green sector...)


----------



## Lost_Warrior (4 Sep 2005)

> We never had them every morning, it was 3 inspections per week, with one day of morning PT, and another day off.



Are you serious??  :


----------



## career_radio-checker (5 Sep 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> Are you serious??   :



cough *air* cough *force* cough


----------



## belka (5 Sep 2005)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> cough *air* cough *force* cough



Our course was half AF, half Army, with one Navy  ;D. You can make your own conclusions.


----------



## alexpb (10 Sep 2005)

for anyone still interested in the first bmq video that this thread was intended to get

i uploaded it to google video so you can watch it right off google now.

http://video.google.com/videopreviewbig?q=BMQ&time=0&page=1&docid=8095366270300852822&urlcreated=1126349096&chan=Uploaded&prog=BMQ+VIDEO&date=Wed+Sep+7+2005+at+1%3A39+PM+PDT

Enjoy.


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2005)

Uuhm, at least for IAP/BOTP, inspections are NOT every morning. Couldn't say for BMQ.......  You could check on the CFLRS website (link posted in another thread) for the weekly schedules.


----------



## atticus (12 Sep 2005)

delavan said:
			
		

> Reference the dust and all that good stuff, I swear the god They did something to the ventilation system in that place.... I'm telling you. I lived in both the green sector and the blue sector.
> In the blue (BOTC), the air is quite decent and there is not of dust flying around (I mean, nothing special). Now ,in the same building (green), even though you're washing up the floor at 2300Hrs ,you'll still find dust bunnies under the beds, even though everybody else around DID clean their own spot...
> 
> That's my little conspiracy theory.... (no air filters in the ducts in the green sector...)



These sectors your talking about, are they just different parts of the mega at St-Jean?


----------



## Meridian (13 Sep 2005)

Ive never been in the green sector, but Blue was quite the dust repository, especially if you were on the "dust factory" side (the piles of sand/dust across the street from the Mega). The ventilation took care of the rest.
<MAybe the part of green you were in was on that side?


----------



## Insanehuman (14 Feb 2006)

Does anyone has a more videos on army training. Not Canadian army necessarily. I watched BMQ and although the video is good the quality is not too good. Did they compress it so much?


----------



## DanielleAnne (20 Feb 2006)

I can't find the video none of the links worksed for me.


----------

